# 5.4 anygood or not



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking at buying a 2004 f350 ext cab 71,000 miles non plowed. Any of you guys have major issues with them, also i have been looking at the V10's heard they suck to work on any opinions on them to. Thanks guys.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we run 2 03 5.4s one with a 9 foot one with a v never had a big problem with either they have been good trucks both tow a 120000# trailer just keep up with them and they run good thats my 2sence


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 2- 99 and 02 been good motors 1 of my 99 has 175k only thing done at 100k replace coil packs all 3 pulls well for the size of motor


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with the V10, same gas mileage but a lot more power/torque. Its a 5.4 with 2 more cylinders so they are just as reliable.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

plowguy43;1458700 said:


> Go with the V10, same gas mileage but a lot more power/torque. Its a 5.4 with 2 more cylinders so they are just as reliable.


They do not get the same gas milage. My V10 gets 9 mpg without towing a trailer in the city. My buddys 5.4 gets 14 in the city. We both have the same exact trucks


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Front ends, coil packs, and manifolds. Front ends are all fords but the other two are issues for the 5.4. We have owned 3 of them and they have been reliable trucks. Overall....although it's a bit sluggish it is a good engine in my opinion.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

07F-250V10;1458707 said:


> They do not get the same gas milage. My V10 gets 9 mpg without towing a trailer in the city. My buddys 5.4 gets 14 in the city. We both have the same exact trucks


Hmm....how about gears? Are they the same in both trucks? Honestly, the V10's I see generally get about 1-2mpg less than the 5.4 when setup the same way which to me is a wash considering the power difference.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1458715 said:


> Hmm....how about gears? Are they the same in both trucks? Honestly, the V10's I see generally get about 1-2mpg less than the 5.4 when setup the same way which to me is a wash considering the power difference.


I had V10 towing a trailer in town i was lucky to get 5-6 sold it Replace it with a 5.4 and 10-12 in city pullen same load it had same 373 gears with a manaul Yes lost the pullen power but 5.4 does ok for being in the city


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats too bad. My (granted its a Dodge) gets 13-14mpg empty, 9-11mpg plowing/hauling. My 360V8 or HEMI got 15-16 empty but about the same or less plowing/towing.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1458768 said:


> Wow thats too bad. My (granted its a Dodge) gets 13-14mpg empty, 9-11mpg plowing/hauling. My 360V8 or HEMI got 15-16 empty but about the same or less plowing/towing.


And who cares this was about fords not a goat
well my 5.4 empty on hwy gets 18-20


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

My V10 with 4.10 gear gets 7.5 pulling my lawn rig around town. But the 5.4 is a dog when you got 5,000 lbs. behind it compared to the V10


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Antlerart06;1458787 said:


> And who cares this was about fords not a goat
> well my 5.4 empty on hwy gets 18-20


LOL your funny but the HEMI or 6.0 GM have far more power than the 5.4. I was merely referring to gas mileage comparisons, not calling names.



07F-250V10;1458792 said:


> My V10 with 4.10 gear gets 7.5 pulling my lawn rig around town. But the 5.4 is a dog when you got 5,000 lbs. behind it compared to the V10


I agree, V10's have a much nicer torque curve for pulling/pushing than V8's.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1458796 said:


> LOL your funny but the HEMI or 6.0 GM have far more power than the 5.4. I was merely referring to gas mileage comparisons, not calling names.
> 
> I agree, V10's have a much nicer torque curve for pulling/pushing than V8's.


Well go to dodge and GM thread and post this 
The OP was asking about FORD 5.4 not about a goat or a GM dang stay with the program

Lets talk about your 460 you have
I had one with 5 speed 373 was nice 15 mpg empty 
pulling 5-8


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You realize a Ram is a Male Sheep right? If your going to bash something at least be accurate.

460 is an Auto, low to mid teens empty, around 9-10 loaded. The big blocks/V10's drop less IMO because they aren't working as hard. They are "easier" to drive as well while towing/pushing IMO as well, less Reving and downshifting to keep moving.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1458820 said:


> You realize a Ram is a Male Sheep right? .


 yep you are right you know ur goats


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Although I've never owned one, everything I've heard about the 5.4 is that it pretty good. I knew a guy who had one in an F250, he hardly ever changed the oil in it, probably had 2 or 3 oil changes in it's life and it still went like 120,000 miles. 

Talked to another guy who had one in I think an '03 F-150 had like 209,000 on it, said it had never had a wrench on it, and ran just like it did the day it was new.

Somewhere I saw a web page about a ford van that had gone 1.2 milion miles. It was a 5.4, if your interested just Google "Million Mile Van" there is a whole website about it.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Antlerart06;1458830 said:


> yep you are right you know ur goats


:laughing::laughing:LOL this thread is about fords not a goat! HAHAHAHA


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

exhaust manifolds, manifold studs, some years blow the spark plugs out the heads, and they feel pretty underpowered. good front end though


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys a lot of great input here. Also any years to avoid with these engines because i know to stay away from the 6.0 power strokes late 03-07. Another question would you go with the 5.4 or the V10 if you had the opportunity to buy one.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

eastcoastjava;1459297 said:


> Thanks guys a lot of great input here. Also any years to avoid with these engines because i know to stay away from the 6.0 power strokes late 03-07. Another question would you go with the 5.4 or the V10 if you had the opportunity to buy one.


You need look at what you going use it for and pick what will work for you

I have a powerstoke 7.3 that pulls my 38ft GN
My 3- 5.4 will never hook on that trailer biggest trailer I pull with my 5.4 22ftGN and they will handle the loads on a 22ft
I have notice my 5.4 pulls better at 70-75 then 55-60 on the hwy


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

overall if i get a truck it will rarely see a trailer, maybe a stumpgrinder or jetski at the most far and few in between. most work will be most likely a 7.6 or 8 foot plow on it doin a few residentials.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

eastcoastjava;1459403 said:


> overall if i get a truck it will rarely see a trailer, maybe a stumpgrinder or jetski at the most far and few in between. most work will be most likely a 7.6 or 8 foot plow on it doin a few residentials.


If looking for a super duty then 5.4 be what you need for what you said you going use it for 
For what you are doing a F150 with a 5.4 or a 4.6


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

eastcoastjava;1459297 said:


> Thanks guys a lot of great input here. Also any years to avoid with these engines because i know to stay away from the 6.0 power strokes late 03-07. Another question would you go with the 5.4 or the V10 if you had the opportunity to buy one.


what exactly are your intentions for the truck? do you have heavy loads to tow? are you putting a big plow on it or a smaller one?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Antlerart06;1459355 said:


> You need look at what you going use it for and pick what will work for you
> 
> I have a powerstoke 7.3 that pulls my 38ft GN
> My 3- 5.4 will never hook on that trailer biggest trailer I pull with my 5.4 22ftGN and they will handle the loads on a 22ft
> *I have notice my 5.4 pulls better at 70-75 then 55-60 on the hwy*


Because it needs to build rev's to make its power and keep the load moving.



Antlerart06;1459465 said:


> If looking for a super duty then 5.4 be what you need for what you said you going use it for
> For what you are doing a F150 with a 5.4 or a 4.6


I have to agree with the F150, go with an 09+ if you can since they will have a 6 speed that makes better use of the 5.4's power. If you don't _need_ a 3/4 ton truck then don't buy one. The F150 is a strong truck that will handle plowing duties just fine and will tow/haul very well for what you have listed. Depending on what you are looking to spend, I'd look into the 2011+ F150 Crew Cab with the 5.0. The new 5.0 makes much more power than the 5.4 and gets 19-20mpg consistantly. Only problem is plow selection due to the electronic steering but personally I'd toss a plow on it anyways.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Antlerart06;1458787 said:


> And who cares this was about fords not a goat
> well my 5.4 empty on hwy gets 18-20


I am not saying this statement isnt true.. but my 5.4 gets 12-14 hwy empty...10 city... 18-20? was that a typo? I have owned 3 5.4's, even the 150 I had with the 5.4 didnt get 18-20.
Do you drive downhill both ways?

Again, if its the truth its the truth but I would say your 5.4 is definately the exception not the rule.

These are not the new 5.4's. mine have been 2 03's and an 04. 150-250 and 350.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ddb maine;1459694 said:


> I am not saying this statement isnt true.. but my 5.4 gets 12-14 hwy empty...10 city... 18-20? was that a typo? I have owned 3 5.4's, even the 150 I had with the 5.4 didnt get 18-20.
> Do you drive downhill both ways?
> 
> Again, if its the truth its the truth but I would say your 5.4 is definately the exception not the rule.
> ...


Not a typo I have 2 are manuals do have one auto the auto is 14 mpg on hwy
Best I got from one my 5.4 was 21 My dually is a reg cab XLT F350 w/373 gears no ac with electric fan


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1459666 said:


> Because it needs to build rev's to make its power and keep the load moving.
> 
> I have to agree with the F150, go with an 09+ if you can since they will have a 6 speed that makes better use of the 5.4's power. If you don't _need_ a 3/4 ton truck then don't buy one. The F150 is a strong truck that will handle plowing duties just fine and will tow/haul very well for what you have listed. Depending on what you are looking to spend, I'd look into the 2011+ F150 Crew Cab with the 5.0. The new 5.0 makes much more power than the 5.4 and gets 19-20mpg consistantly. Only problem is plow selection due to the electronic steering but personally I'd toss a plow on it anyways.


Nice truck but never trust what truck says its getting for MPG
My dad bought a ECO boost F150 2012 by the truck gets 20-21
But by the pencil 14-15The way we always check are trucks

I know he is not happy with it


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Antlerart06;1459779 said:


> Nice truck but never trust what truck says its getting for MPG
> My dad bought a ECO boost F150 2012 by the truck gets 20-21
> But by the pencil 14-15The way we always check are trucks
> 
> I know he is not happy with it


Yeah I agree about the truck computer, but that was the 4th or 5th one I took for a weekend (putting nearly 300 miles each time, as noted by the pictures) and each one came back the same. By pencil it was around 18-19mpg but note the mileage on the truck, just over 1000 miles and already turning in nearly 20mpgs. I'm very impressed with the new 5.0 & 6 speed auto and if I were buying a new half ton it'd be the one I'd get. They are such a solid truck.

Handled over 1000lbs in the bed no problem, also go upper teens on this trip from NH back to my house in ME, and the white one was to bring insulation back to the house. Filled the bed and back seat (folds up nice and flat).


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

not gunna buy an f150, main towing will be a vermeer stumpgrinder. looking to put a extreme v or fisher 8 foot HD so might as well as get a f250 or f350


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

eastcoastjava;1459948 said:


> not gunna buy an f150, main towing will be a vermeer stumpgrinder. looking to put a extreme v or fisher 8 foot HD so might as well as get a f250 or f350


It sounds like you want an F250/F350 "just because". A Ford Ranger will tow a Jetski or Stump Grinder and still hold a 7'2" Blizzard plow. Guys on this site have 3/4 or 1 ton trucks because they have to and need to use them for the capability nearly every day (towing/hauling/plowing-90-100% of the time they are driven). I'm sure most all of them wouldn't purchase these trucks if 20% of the time they were plowing or hauling something for the fuel usage alone (not to mention insurance and maintenance costs).

The F150 will tow over 11,000lbs and you can get a snowdogg MD8' plow for it (weighing around 400lbs), Boss also makes a 7'6" V plow for half tons as does SnowDogg, Meyer, and Fisher.

But if you want the lack of power, fuel economy, and ride quality just because you want a 3/4 ton truck to tow your stump grinder then yes the 5.4 will have the power you need to do it ussmileyflag

BTW- not trying to come off as an a*s, just trying to help make a little sense from an outside perspective. I only have a 3/4 truck because of the size of some of the accounts I plow, also because I don't plow until the storm is complete. I used to use a Dakota and it handled it fine for the most part but then as the accounts got larger it took a beating. I don't drive the truck daily, it sits until the snow flies otherwise I'd have a half ton myself with a MD8' or VMD 7'6" Vplow from Snowdogg (I'm very impressed with their plows).


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

my 06 with a 5.4 got 7mpg unloaded from the day i drove it off the dealers lot i recently traded it for an 06 with the 6.0 and im getting 21mpg if the dash readout is correct i know its way better than the gasser


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

6.0 disele or a 6.0GM 2500


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

7mpg unloaded?
Sounds like a pin-hole fuel leak


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

EXR;1463987 said:


> 7mpg unloaded?
> Sounds like a pin-hole fuel leak


brought it back to the dealer 7 times before i just accepted thats what it was gonna be. everytime i went there they told me its a 3/4 ton truck you cant expect to get 20mpg out of it. i wasnt expecting 20 but something better than 7


----------

